# Aurora Speedline???



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I've been spending quite a bit of time lately just browsing E-bay. One thing I've seen are some of these "Aurora Speedline" cars.....which appear to be either diecast or plastic.....and appear to be able to be unscrewed. Does anyone know if these can fit a TJet chassis if they are plastic?


----------



## Hart racer man (Jul 24, 2004)

they are plastic and exactly like aroura except color and they are push cars. put them on a t-jet body and away you go


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Some of them have shorter front screw posts and may have to be shimmed, but they all should work with minimal adjustments.


----------



## Hart racer man (Jul 24, 2004)

oops about the body im tired but you know what i meant


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I've always liked the Speed-line series along with the Cigar-boxes. I put running chassis on some of them, but what I've done recently was to switch all the wheels over to the JL pullbacks. I never liked the wheels on the speed-line cars--always looked out of place and goofy--too toy like. I think the Jl wheels do wonders.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss9,
Those wheels really make a big difference, especially on the Galaxy. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Boss, those cars are really sharp.

I appreciate the info guys........ I was really curious about this as I've seen some of these Speedline cars go for fairely reasonable prices. :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm away on vacation, checking email from my brother's PC... when I get home, I'll post some pics. I have 3 converted Cigarbox/Speedlines... Mustang hardtop, '67 Galaxie, and Firebird. If you do it right, you can use the metal bumpers without gluing them. I have them attached to the screw posts on the Firebird... works great and acts as a spacer for the front one...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm away on vacation, checking email from my brother's PC... when I get home, I'll post some pics. I have 3 converted Cigarbox/Speedlines... Mustang hardtop, '67 Galaxie, and Firebird. If you do it right, you can use the metal bumpers without gluing them. I have them attached to the screw posts on the Firebird... works great and acts as a spacer for the front one...
> 
> --rick


Hey Rick, enjoy your vacation man..... :thumbsup: 

I leave Tuesday for my vacation....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The only bad thing about vacations is that you have to come back to work, unless you pick the right six numbers of the lottery or hit the inheritance tri fecta, then you can say Adios. See y'all at work tomorrow.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> The only bad thing about vacations is that you have to come back to work, unless you pick the right six numbers of the lottery or hit the inheritance tri fecta, then you can say Adios. See y'all at work tomorrow.  rr



Usually that's true.....but in my position I'm pretty much self employed I guess you could say......and unfortunately when I return from vacation I don't have another construction job to start.....hopefully soon my dad will sign another contract


----------

